# الفرح المسيحي



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*الفرح المسيحي*
*دكتور جميل نجيب سليمان*
*"الفرح المسيحي"، *لأن  الفرح في المسيح يختلف عن الفرح الذي يعرفه العالم. ففرح العالم علامته  السرور الظاهر، ويرتبط بلذة الجسد السطحية والمسرَّات، في الطعام والمال  والممتلكات وشهوة الجنس والسلطة وتحقيق الأهداف المتصلة بالعالم الحاضر.  وهذا الفرح قصير العمر، وإن تعالَى فهو يفتر بعد حين، وتطوِّح به الهموم  والتجارب والهزائم وخوف الغد والأمراض والوحدة وتغيُّر الأحوال واقتراب  الموت. والمسيحي في العالم يختبر شيئاً من هذا الفرح في مناسبات كثيرة في  الأعياد والحفلات واجتماعات الصحاب. وهو يقبله ويسعد به، ولكنه لا يعوِّل  عليه، لأنه يعرف أن هذا يأتي ويذهب. وإنما فرحه الحقيقي، الذي وهبه له  الروح بموت الابن وقيامته وملكوته الأبدي، ثابت دائم، تعبُر به صروف الحياة  وآلامها (التي تعبُر على كل الناس)، ولكنها لا تنال منه إلاَّ كما تنال  الرياح من الجبال، ووجوده لا علاقة له بحضور الابتسام والضحك أو غيابهما،  فمكانه أعمق، وهو يبقى حتى ونحن في الظلام، وهنا لا ينقطع تسبيحنا وتبقى  أصوات الحمد مُرنِّمة. *ودوام الفرح المسيحي يرتبط بعمل فوق الطبيعة البشرية، لأنه ليس نتاج عواطف، وإنما هو عمل الروح القدس وثمره. إنه فرح في الرب *(مز 32: 11؛ 35: 9؛ 100: 2، إش 61: 10، رو 14: 17، في 3: 1؛ 4: 4، 1تس 1: 6، فل 20).
*حياة الرسل كنماذج للفرح في الروح:   * والمرء  يَدهش عندما يتابع حياة خادم مناضل كالرسول بولس يتعرَّض في خدمته لكل  صنوف الآلام والاضطهاد، فضلاً عن شوكة مرض جسده؛ ولكن الفرح لا يُفارقه  سواء في سلوكه أو في كتاباته. فهو مع سيلا في السجن لا يطويهما ظلامه  وكآبته وأغلاله، وإنما هما قائمان نحو نصف الليل *"يصليان ويُسبِّحان الله والمسجونون يسمعونهما" *(أع  16: 25). فلم تكن صلاتهما أنيناً خافتاً، وإنما تسبيحاً عالياً مستنداً  إلى إله يؤمنان بقوته وانتصاره المحتوم حتى أن السجن تزعزع من أساسه.
وهذه  مقتطفات من رسائله يُعبِّر فيها عن فرحه كما يحث فيها المؤمنين أن يفرحوا  في الرب كل حين، مع أن بعضها يكتبه من السجن أسيراً في سلاسل، أو وهو  يُصارع الآلام والاضطهادات:* "كحزانى ونحن دائماً فرحون" *(2كو 6: 10)،* "لذلك أُسَرُّ بالضعفات والشتائم والضرورات والاضطهادات والضيقات لأجل المسيح" *(2كو 12: 10)،* "افرحوا في الرب... افرحوا في الرب كل حين وأقول أيضاً افرحوا" *(في 3: 1؛ 4: 4، 1تس 5: 16)، "*الآن أفرح في آلامي لأجلكم، *وأُكمِّل نقائص شدائد المسيح في جسمي لأجل جسده، الذي هو الكنيسة" (كو 1: 24).
وها  هما القديسان بطرس ويعقوب يحثَّان المؤمنين على الفرح الحقيقي في الروح  حتى ولو كانوا يجتازون التجارب: "ذلك وإن كنتم لا ترونه (أي الرب) الآن *لكن تؤمنون به، فتبتهجون بفرح لا يُنطق به ومجيد*" (1بط 1: 8)، *"احسبوه كل فرح يا إخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة"* (يع 1: 2).
*منابع الفرح المسيحي:*
*1 - التمتُّع بالخلاص والنصرة:*
إذا  كانت الخطية هي مصدر التعاسة والشعور بالإثم وسيادة الظلام، فإنَّ  التمتُّع بخلاص المسيح وحضوره ورفقته وعنايته ورعايته كل الأيام، وعمل  الروح القدس، هو الينبوع الرئيسي لفرح المسيحي ودوامه. والرب أذاع هذا السر  لتلاميذه قبل الصليب والقيامة قائلاً: "المرأة وهي تلد تحزن لأن ساعتها قد  جاءت، ولكن متى ولدت الطفل لا تعود تذكر الشدة لسبب الفرح، لأنه قد وُلد  إنسان في العالم. *فأنتم كذلك، عندكم الآن حزن. ولكني سأراكم أيضاً فتفرح قلوبكم، ولا ينزع أحدٌ فرحكم منكم*" (يو 16: 21و22). وها هم *تلاميذ الرب يفرحون "إذ رأوا الرب" بعد قيامته *(يو 20: 20)، ثم يودِّعونه صاعداً إلى السماء، ولكنهم *يرجعون من لقائهم الأخير معه بالجسد "بفرح عظيم" *(لو 24: 52)، فسيدهم المنتصر على الموت بقيامته والعائد إلى مجده؛ *نفخ فيهم من روحه، كما وعدهم أن يكون معهم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر *(مت 28: 20).
والخاضعون  لسطوة العالم والطامعون في أمجاده يظلون معذبين بإذلاله لهم وتدلُّله  عليهم؛ يمنحهم فيسرهم، ويمنع عنهم فيتولاَّهم الهم. أما الذين خرجوا عن  طاعته ولا آمال لهم عنده ولا حاجة، والذين شعارهم كلمات غريغوريوس الكبير:  "جلست على قمة العالم لَمَّا صرتُ لا أشتهي شيئاً ولا أخاف شيئاً"، فهؤلاء  لا ينقطع فرحهم. فنصرتهم على العالم قد أُعلنت منذ إعلان تبعيتهم للسيِّد  ولا انقطاع لتيار الفرح عندهم كل الحياة.
*دوام التوبة *يؤدِّي  أولاً بأول إلى التخلُّص من الخطية المسببة للهمِّ وثقل الضمير. كما أن  التوبة لغير السائرين في طريق النور هي الباب المفتوح للِّحاق بمواكب  المنتصرين واختبار حياة الفرح الحقيقي والتمتُّع بالحرية في المسيح: *"فإن حرركم الابن، فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً" *(يو 8: 36).
*2 - السلوك بالإيمان:*
بمعنى  الاتكال على الله والثقة في مواعيده وتسليم كل الحياة له وقبول كل ما يسمح  به الله بالشكر، وهو أيضاً أحد منابع الفرح المسيحي. فالذي يتيقن *"أن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله" *(رو  8: 28)، يحيا فَرِحاً، مطمئناً إلى محبة المسيح وتحنُّنه. أما مَن غاب  عنهم الإيمان وإلقاء أثقالهم على كاهل المسيح، فكيف يختبرون الفرح بينما  الهموم تقتحم قلوبهم؟ كما أن قلقهم، بل رُعبهم، من جهة الغد، لن يتيح للفرح  أن يسود حياتهم يوماً.
ويتصل بهذا أن *السلام *الذي يتمتع به أولاد الله ولا يعرفه الأشرار (إش 48: 22؛ 57: 21)، ولا يستطيع العالم أن يعطيه، قد وهبه الله لمؤمنيه: *"سلاماً أترك لكم، سلامي أُعطيكم. ليس كما يُعطي العالم أُعطيكم أنا" *(يو 14: 27)، *"جاء يسوع في الوسط وقال لهم: سلامٌ لكم" *(لو  24: 36، يو 20: 21و26)؛ وهو ناجمٌ عن حالة المصالحة بين المؤمن والله ومع  نفسه ومع الآخرين كإحدى ثمار الخلاص وثمار الروح، وهذا أيضاً يُهيئ النفس  للفرح في الروح.
ولكن  هذا لا يعني أن الآلام لا تعرف طريقها إلى حياة المؤمن أو أنها لا تهدد  سلامه وفرحه، فإبليس يترصد أولاد الله ويضيق بهم، إلاَّ أن الآلام مع هذا  لا تستطيع أن تقتحم مركز السلام في القلب. والحزن إن جاء (على فقدان  الأحباء أو تعثُّرهم، مثلاً)، فهو يبقى عاطفة خارجية لا تهز استقرار القلب  في يد القدير. على أن الكتاب يشير إلى *حزن "حسب مشيئة الله" *على الخطية الملوِّثة لنقاوة المؤمنين والمهينة للكرامة الإنسانية، وهذا الحزن النبيل *"يُنشئ توبة لخلاص بلا ندامة" *(2كو 7: 10).
*3 - من منابع الفرح: التقوى مع القناعة:*
وهي  تجارة عظيمة كما يصفها معلِّمنا القديس بولس (1تي 6: 6)، بينما التطلُّع  إلى الغِنَى والرفاهية والطمع لا يجلب سوى الآلام. خلال الحياة يحدث نمو  طبيعي في الوظائف والدخول والممتلكات، ويتم التدرُّج في المراكز، وعلى قدر  العزائم والاجتهاد ينال المرء نصيبه في خيرات هذه الدنيا. والكسول الذي  يريد أن يأخذ دون أن يتعب سيبقى في الظل. ولكن هذا كله غير الانحصار والسعي  إلى جمع المال بكل طريق، وعقد المقارنات مع مَن صعدوا في المراتب أو صاروا  أغنياء. هنا تأتي التعاسة والهموم ويتوارى الفرح ويُفقد السلام وتتعثَّر  العلاقة مع الله. وليس من مُنقذ غير أن يثوب الإنسان إلى رشده ويصحح مساره  بالتوبة ويترك العالم لأهله، راضياً بعطايا الله ومعها التقوى وسلوك  الإيمان، فـ *"ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه" *(مت 16: 26، مر 8: 36، لو 9: 25).
*4 - الخروج من الذات:*
إلى الآخر، عطاءً وخدمةً، أحد منابع الفرح. والرب نفسه قال إنه: *"مغبوطٌ هو العطاء أكثر من الأَخْذ" *(أع  20: 35). فالأنانية حزن وهمّ وخوف وقلق وفقر إنساني وحرمان من الاتحاد مع  الله. بينما الخروج إلى رحابة حب الله والقريب وخدمة الفقير واليتيم  والغريب والضيف والسجين والمسنّ والمريض والمُعاق، وضحايا الحروب والمجاعات  واضطرابات الطبيعة، هو الطريق إلى إسعاد هؤلاء وتخفيف ويلاتهم، فيأتي  الفرح في الحال كمكافأة لا تُقدَّر بثمن. ويا كلَّ منطوٍّ على ذاته، يحبها  ولا يهتم بغيرها، تقدَّم إلى الآخرين ومِدّ يدك إليهم واغترف من غِنَى فرح  وسلام لم تعرفه في حياتك الفقيرة الأولى. ويا كلَّ حريصٍ على ماله، مغرور  به، خائف من فَقْده، ضنين به على المحتاجين؛ جرِّب غبطة العطاء وإسعاد  الآخرين بما لا تملكه في الحقيقة وإنما هو عطية الله كي تستثمرها في خدمة  المسيح وإخوته الأصاغر كما دعاهم (مت 25: 40و45). وبدل أن يصبح مالك باباً  للشرور، خانقاً للكلمة، ملتصقاً بالموت؛ اجعله باباً للدخول إلى فرح  السيِّد الأبدي.
*5 - التطلُّع إلى الأبدية:*
هو الينبوع الأبدي للفرح. فالأبدية هي النهاية السعيدة التي تتصاغر أمامها كل آلام الزمان الحاضر التي يصفها القديس بولس أنها *"لا تُقاس بالمجد العتيد أن يُستعلَن فينا" *(رو 8: 18).
بالتطلُّع  دوماً إلى الساعة الأخيرة، حيث الاحتفال بنوال إكليل البر تمجيداً لحياة  شاركت المسيح آلامه وحفظت كلمته وذاقت حلاوة عشرته، تعبُر على النفس رياح  الهموم والتجارب والأحزان دون أن تخصم شيئاً من رصيد الفرح المستقر في  الأعماق ولا تلمس غير سطح الأمواج التي قد تعلو وتهبط، ولكن الفرح والسلام  هناك لا يطالهما شيء. المقابلة بين خفة ضيقتنا الوقتية وثِقل المجد الأبدي  (2كو 4: 17)، تجرِّد التجارب  من أشواكها الحادة، وتجعل من دموعنا مجرد  متنفس طبيعي لضغوط التجارب، ولكنها مع هذا لن تكون منسية قدَّام الله.  انتظارنا لمجيء الرب في خلاصه الأخير يحوِّل آلامنا وأسقامنا وأحزاننا من  أدوات لتكديرنا وسحقنا (كما هي للبعيدين عن الله) لتكون رصيداً لحسابنا  نتمجَّد به في اليوم الأخير *"إن كنا نتألَّم معه لكي نتمجَّد أيضاً معه" *(رو  8: 17)؛ وهكذا لا تعطِّل استمرار فرحنا وسلامنا ونحن هنا على الأرض. يقين  الحياة الأبدية هو ما ساند كل شهيد في ساعته الأخيرة، ووهبه أن ينتصر على  رُعب الموت المتشح بالدم.
((((( الذين  هم خارج دائرة المسيح يظنون أن الحياة المسيحية في أعماقها تتسم بالكآبة  والتجهُّم وفي ظنهم أن هذا ما يؤول إليه المسيحي، وهو ينشد تنفيذ الوصية،  عندما يكتشف قصوره والبون الشاسع الذي يفصله عن بلوغ أبديته. والمسيحي بالفعل لا يستطيع وحده أن ينفِّذ أصغر الوصايا أو أن يغلب أهواءه ومحبته للعالم، فهذا هو عمل *"نعمة الله المخلِّصة لجميع الناس" *(تي  2: 11). وبقبوله لهذه النعمة والانصياع لها تحدث المعجزة ويصير المؤمن  خليقة جديدة تغلب الضعف والنقص والهوان وحتى الآلام والأحزان والتجارب.  والمؤمنون الذين يلوذون بالكآبة والتجهُّم خوفاً من السقوط هم مؤمنون  مدَّعون، وما يجتازونه سقوط نفسي وحالة مَرَضيَّة وانحصار في الذات وضعف  إيمان وتغرُّب عن النعمة. النفس المؤمنة غير المثقلة بالهمِّ يسهل عليها أن  تبتسم وتمرح دون أن تخطئ، نعم، لم يذكر الكتاب عن الرب أنه ضحك، ولكننا لا  نشكّ أنه كان مبتهجاً وهو يُشارِك في عرس قانا الجليل ويصنع فيه أولى  معجزاته ويزيل الحرج عن أهل العُرس الذين نفد خمرهم. ولابد أنه ابتسم عندما  نظر إلى الشاب الغني "وأحبه" (مر 10: 21)، ولابد أن وجهه كان يطفح سروراً  عندما "تهلَّل يسوع بالروح" (لو 10: 21). وأغلب الظن أنه أَبْدَى فرحه وهو  يذكر في أمثاله فرح السماء بتوبة الخاطئ (لو 15: 7و10)، وفرح الراعي الصالح  بعثوره على خروفه الضال (لو 15: 5و6)، وفرح المرأة التي وجدت درهمها  المفقود (لو 15: 9)، وفرح الآب وسروره بعودة ابنه الشارد (لو 15: 32)، وهو  الذي أوصانا - على لسان بولس الرسول - بالفرح مع الفرحين (رو 12: 15).  والكتاب حافل بكلمات من قبيل "العريس والعروس" (مر 2: 19و20)، و"العشاء  العظيم" (لو 14: 16)، و"العُرْس" (مت 22: 2-12)، و"عشاء عُرس الخروف" (رؤ  19: 9)، و"تسابيح وأغاني روحية" (أف 5: 19، كو 3: 16)، وكلها تتشح بالبهجة  التي تسود الحياة في المسيح.
الفرح  المسيحي - مع هذا - لا يعرف الهزل أو النكات القبيحة، ولا يجرؤ على كسر  الوصية، ولا يتشح بوسائل الفرح المصطنع كالخمر والصخب(1)، ولا بتغييب الوعي  بالمخدرات. الإنسان الطبيعي لا يعرف غير الفرح السطحي المفتعل، بينما  الهموم لا تفارقه أينما سار مهما اجتهد أن يهرب منها.
حياة الفرح المسيحي هي من أعمال النعمة، وهي متاحة لكل مَن يؤمن *"فالذين هم في الجسد لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله" *(رو  8: 8). فالمسيحي ليس إنساناً أسطورياً، ولكنه إنسان أدركته نعمة الخلاص،  فتغيَّر حاله من البؤس إلى الفرح المجيد. وباسم كل البعيدين الحائرين كانت  صرخة القديس بولس: "أجد الناموس لي حينما أريد أن أفعل الحُسنى أن الشرَّ  حاضرٌ عندي... وَيْحِي أنا الإنسان الشقي، مَن ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت"  (رو 7: 12و24)، ثم كان إعلانه عن سر الفرح: *"لأن  ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد أعتقني من ناموس الخطية والموت... وإن  كان المسيح فيكم، فالجسد ميت بسبب الخطية، وأما الروح فحياة بسبب البر" *(رو 8: 2و10).



​


----------



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*
الكتاب المقدس**
 كيف يمكنني أن أختبر الفرح في حياتي المسيحية؟*
 ش يمكن للمؤمن المسيحي أن يختبر فترات من الكآبة والحزن. ونرى العديد من الأمثلة في الكتاب المقدس. فلقد تمني أيوب ان لم يولد (أيوب 11:3). وصلى داوود أن ينتقل لمكان لا يضطر فيه لأن يواجه الحياة (مزمور 6:55-8). وبعد أن انتصر ايليا على 450 نبي من أنبياء بعل بنار من السماء (ملوك الأولى 16:18-46)، هرب للصحراء وسأل الله وطلب من الله أن يأخذ روحه (ملوك الأولى 3:19-5).

فكيف يمكننا أن نتغلب على فترات التعاسة؟ بالتأمل لما فعله هؤلاء الرجال للتغلب على فترات الكآبة. قال أيوب، إن صلينا وتذكرنا كل البركات، سيرد الله لنا صلاحنا وبهجتنا (مزمور 8:19). وأدرك داوود أيضاً أنه لا بد أن يبارك الرب حتى في أسواء الأوقات (مزمور 5:42). وفي حالة إيليا، سمح الله له بأن يستريح قليلاً ثم أرسل له رجلاً، اليشع ليهتم به (ملوك الأولى 19:19-21). واليوم أيضاً نحتاج أصدقاء ليشاركوننا آلامنا وأحزاننا (الجامعة 9:4-12). فحاول مشاركة ما تشعر به مع شخص مسيحي تقدره. وربما سيدهشك أن تعلم أن ذلك الشخص ربما يكون قد مر بتجارب مثيلة لما تمر به.

والمهم هنا هو أن التركيز على أنفسنا ومشاكلنا وماضينا لن ينتج فرح روحي. فالفرح لا يوجد في الأشياء المادية، أو في العلاج النفسي، ولا في التركيز على ذواتنا. فنحن الذين نتبع المسيح "لأننا نحن الختان الذين نعبد الله بالروح ونفتخر في المسيح يسوع ولا نتكل على الجسد" (فيليبي 3:3). فبمعرفة المسيح نتعرف بالحق على ذواتنا، وعلى المسيح روحياً، وبهذا يصعب علينا أن نمجد أنفسنا ونعتز بحكمتنا وقوتنا وثرائنا وصلاحنا ولكننا بدلاً من هذا نفخر بقوة وحكمة وصلاح المسيح فقط. فأغمر نفسك بمعرفته الشخصية والهج في ناموسه نهاراً وليلاً. فإن كنا فيه هو يعدنا بأن "يصير فرحنا كاملاً" (يوحنا 1:15-11).

وأخيراً، تذكر أنه من خلال الله وحده وروحه القدوس يمكننا أن نجد السعادة الحقيقية (مزمور 11:51-12 وغلاطية 22:5 وتسالونيكي 6:1). ولا يمكننا أن نفعل أي شيء بدون قوة الله (كورنثوس الثانية 10:12 و4:13). والحقيقة أنه كلما حاولنا أن نجلب السعادة بمحاولاتنا الشخصية، كلما ازدادت تعاستنا. فاستريح في أحضان الرب (متى 28:11-30) واطلب وجهه بالصلاة وقراءة الكتاب المقدس "وليملأكم اله الرجاء كل سرور وسلام في الإيمان لتزدادوا في الرجاء بقوة الروح القدس" (رومية 13:15).​


----------



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع قيم 

ومعلومات مهمه جداااااااااا

شكرااااااااا اخى النهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك المميزه
​


----------



## staregypt (8 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> الكتاب المقدس**
> كيف يمكنني أن أختبر الفرح في حياتي المسيحية؟*
> ش يمكن للمؤمن المسيحي أن يختبر فترات من الكآبة والحزن. ونرى العديد من الأمثلة في الكتاب المقدس. فلقد تمني أيوب ان لم يولد (أيوب 11:3). وصلى داوود أن ينتقل لمكان لا يضطر فيه لأن يواجه الحياة (مزمور 6:55-8). وبعد أن انتصر ايليا على 450 نبي من أنبياء بعل بنار من السماء (ملوك الأولى 16:18-46)، هرب للصحراء وسأل الله وطلب من الله أن يأخذ روحه (ملوك الأولى 3:19-5).
> ...



فاستريح في أحضان الرب 
كلام جميل جداااااااا
شكرا لك استاذنا:new8::new8::new8:


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

"وليملأكم اله الرجاء كل سرور وسلام في الإيمان لتزدادوا في الرجاء بقوة الروح القدس


عظيمة هى محبتك يارب وكم هو فرح قلوبنا بالتعايش بك ولك الى الابد شكرا اخى الغالى على حلو الكلام وروعه المعنى الرب يعطيك من بين يديه كل محبه وبركة​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع قيم
> 
> ومعلومات مهمه جداااااااااا
> 
> ...


*مرور جميل جدا جدا

شكرااا

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> فاستريح في أحضان الرب
> كلام جميل جداااااااا
> شكرا لك استاذنا:new8::new8::new8:


شكرا جدااااا
للمرور الغالى والرائع​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

حبيبه الناصرى قال:


> "وليملأكم اله الرجاء كل سرور وسلام في الإيمان لتزدادوا في الرجاء بقوة الروح القدس
> 
> 
> عظيمة هى محبتك يارب وكم هو فرح قلوبنا بالتعايش بك ولك الى الابد شكرا اخى الغالى على حلو الكلام وروعه المعنى الرب يعطيك من بين يديه كل محبه وبركة​


مشكوره أختى الغاليه
ربنا يفرح قلبك
نورتى الموضوع والمنتدى​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> مشكوره أختى الغاليه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك
> 
> نورتى الموضوع والمنتدى​


 
شكرا لك اخى على محبتك وعلى كونك عرفتنى بهذا المنتدى الرائع الرب يعوضك بكل محبه​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضوع رااااااااااااااااااائع​​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *موضوع رااااااااااااااااااائع​​*


*شكرا جدا 
الرب يباركك*​


----------

